# Travel to Cuba



## Fifi_in_Victoria (Oct 10, 2011)

Howdy,
Have any dual CDN/USA folks on here traveled to Cuba?

I wanted to travel to Cuba as soon as I received my Canadian citizenship and passport, but haven't done it yet. Obviously, I will only travel on my Canadian passport. I know the Cubans will welcome everyone with open arms, but was wondering if the USA citizenship will raise any flags or anything.

Gracias,
Fifi


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Fifi_in_Victoria said:


> Howdy,
> Have any dual CDN/USA folks on here traveled to Cuba?
> 
> I wanted to travel to Cuba as soon as I received my Canadian citizenship and passport, but haven't done it yet. Obviously, I will only travel on my Canadian passport. I know the Cubans will welcome everyone with open arms, but was wondering if the USA citizenship will raise any flags or anything.
> ...


I haven't done it but, we've thought of it. I know others who have though. They just went on their Canadian passport and it didn't really raise any issue for them. A cab driver I know raves about going their. He and his wife go every year due to the lovely beaches and the fact it is so much cheaper to go there. I wouldn't worry about having any issue as long as you go on a Canadian passport.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

As long as your plane doesn't land in the US you should be okay.


----------

